# Is Roasting a Chicken THAT Hard?



## Callisto in NC (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay, I have a recipe that calls for a store bought roasted chicken but the spices on those are horrid.  I don't know what combo they use but it's just awful and kind of adds a grass like taste.  I just want a roasted chicken without a ton of spice added.  Is it that hard?  Can I just rub some oil/butter, add some salt and pepper and cook for an hour?  It's more about the meat because the chicken will be used in a recipe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2009)

That sounds fine Callisto!  It's not hard but for the cost of a rotisserie chicken it's almost not worth doing yourself.  If the spices are that horrid won't you be removing the skin anyway?  I know some flavor can still get down in there.  

If you want it REALLY tender I do all that you mentioned i.e., butter, salt, pepper, and whatever spices/herbs you want to blend to rub on it.  I usually do a combo of kosher salt, black pepper, dry mustard, paprika (smoked or not), oregano, thyme, garlic powder, onion powder, even some lemon pepper seasoning is good.  Now, you don't have to do ANY of this except for the butter, salt and pepper.

I will roast for about 2 1/2 hours in a tightly foiled pan with a lid on it at about 250 degrees F.  It comes out so moist and tender.  

The problem is people tend to overcook when they roast a chicken.  The way I mentioned sort of prevents that because you are steaming.  You can just roast open making sure the sides of your pan are really low.  Just check at the 45 minute mark for doneness.


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 7, 2009)

Of course you can.It's your chicken.
Store bought cooked chickens are usually seasoned with a lot of paprika.Maybe a dash of s/p.. Gross..
 You can add any spices you want, rubbing olive oil on it works well.Just make sure it's completely cooked.

Munky.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 7, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> That sounds fine Callisto!  It's not hard but for the cost of a rotisserie chicken it's almost not worth doing yourself.  If the spices are that horrid won't you be removing the skin anyway?  I know some flavor can still get down in there.


The first time I did this recipe I did use a store bought and it was awful and that was with the skin removed.  The spices were visibly thick and clinging to the chicken so I thought for a savings of a dollar (yeah, I know a dollar) I'd try it myself.  I need chicken, not spiced chicken and that's what our store offers, over spiced chicken.  

I like the low and slow.  The recipes I've seen say 450 for 50 minutes.  I can see low and slow making for a juicier chicken.


----------



## miniman (Feb 7, 2009)

Just go ahead and use your own chicken - it will be much nicer than any storebought. The recipe is probably just a timesaver one.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 7, 2009)

I almost never buy store bought roasted chicken any more.
I can make it better and cheaper.
I first kosher (dry brine) the chicken by sprinkling salt all over
and letting it sit for 2 hours or more.
I then sprinkle with Paprika / Garlic Powder and roast
@350 F until breast reaches 160.
For variety I may put a half lemon in the cavity and
squeeze lemon juice over chicken.
I may also sprinkle soy sauce over bird after koshering.
I always save the giblets (- liver), wing tips and bones(after cooking) along
with defatted drippings for making chicken stock.
The liver goes into the cavity to roast along with the chicken.
Checking for doneness after 20 min. per pound of chicken has expired.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes.. Grab a nice roaster, remove the giblets.  Rub with butter, salt, pepper(and I like a little seasoned salt).  Stick it in the oven and roast.. 

Tasty!!!


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 8, 2009)

I have to admit I never roast a chicken from scratch myself. I used to love the apple-stuffed small chicken (seasoned and ready to roast) from Whole Foods and stick it in the oven. So tasty!!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 8, 2009)

Take some of your seasonings and rub them under the skin too.  This really lets the flavors penetrate the meat! 
Toss some aromatics into the cavity... lemon, rosemary, garlic, apple,shallots, whatever you feel like, for some subtle flavorings.

I like to give it 15 minutes in a 425 degree oven, then cover it and turn the temp down to around 350 or so. That crisps up the skin nicely. (Not that I eat much of it anymore, sigh.)

Callisto, you might want to give some other store's chickens a look. If you have a Kroger's, they often have a few varieties of seasoned chickens from which to choose!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 9, 2009)

We sometimes get roasted chicken from Bi-Lo or Food Lion, but I usually roast it or use my Showtime rotisserie.  Bi-Lo has more choices, as far as seasonings, but I don't like most of them.  I know they have lemon-pepper and some others, but when we get that I always get the regular.  You have a lot more options at home of course.    I've got a whole chicken in the freezer, so will likely be pulling the Showtime rotisserie out (I love that thing!).

Barbara


----------



## GHPoe (Feb 14, 2009)

Its VERY easy to do, just takes some time.  But at least you know when it was cooked vs. grabbing it from under a heat lamp.

I clean the chicken, dry it, rub oil on it, put some salt and pepper on it, chill it for 4 hrs.  stuff some onion and celery in it and cook it at 450.  Boy does it smoke up the house, but they are some of the best chickens I have ever had.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2009)

As several others have suggested rub your chicken all over with an herb butter I don't know what you prefer, but, we love butter, some garlic, fresh chopped parsley and either chives or thyme..I lift the skin off the breast and legs, it takes a few minutes being careful not to rip the skin, then take the soft herb butter and put it under the skin and then you can rub on top of the skin to spread it around the breast and onto the meat of the legs.Use whats left on the out side of the chicken. I put the chicken onto a bed of cut veggies to keep it from resting on the floor of the pan..I put it into a 400 oven for 15 minutes, then lower the temp to 325 and continue cooking til juices run clear about an hour and a half with my oven.. Hope this helps a little
kadesma


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

kadesma ~ the veggies is a great idea.  The one I did was crisp on the top, juicy on the bottom because it sat in its own juices.  I've done beer can chicken and it's totally different because it sits up.  I'll definitely try the bed of veggies next time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 14, 2009)

You have now seen a number of techniques mentioned.  They are very different.  Slow & low, hot sear followed by slow roast, fast roast, medium roast, steaming.  I'm talking about cooking temps above.  And they will all give you great chicken, if you time them just right.

I have been cooking for my family, an many friends on various occasions, for over thirty years.  I'm an engineering kind of guy, and a bit of a scientist, and a lover of great food.  And so, I have experimented with many ways to bake, roast, broil, grill, fry, and barbecue chicken.  There is one constant to all meat cooking techniques; and that is to remove the bird when the internal meat temperature is just right. And just what is that magic temperature?  The perfect meat temperature is (drum roll please) 155 degrees F.  Ta-da.

Following the roasting process, and removal of the bird when it reaches 155, you need to allow the chicken to rest.  It will continure vcooking from the hotter meat surface into the inner meat.  The final temperature, after 15 minutes is 165.  This will insure safe meat without overcooking it.

 I won't go into the "how temperature affects meat" in this discussion.  Rather, I'm going to echo the others.  Rub with fat, be it peanut oil, sesame oil, butter, olive oil, or even bacon fat.  Lightly season with salt and any other herbs and spices you want to use.  You can fill the cavity with aromatics or not.  It doesn't affect the texture or tenderness of the chicken.  If you want to enhance the meat flavor, inject with chicken broth, or rub seasonings under the skin before cooking, or brine.  Again, it won't affect the meat texture.  If you want crispy skin, cook in a hot oven (425 to 450 degrees F.).  If you don't want smoke in your house, cook at a lower temperature (325 to 375).  And that constant I was talking about, meat temperature, use a meat thermometer you can leave in the bird while roasting.  Allow ten minutes per pound with high temp. roasting, or 12 minutes a pound with low temp roasting.  Start checking the thermometer when the time has elapsed.  You won't quite have reached the desired meat temp of 155 yet, but should be within 5 to 10 degrees of it.  After that, check in 10 minute intervals until the thermometer reads 155.  Remove the bird from the oven and let it sit for a minimum of ten minutes before carving to allow the meat juices that have accumulated just under the skin to re-distribute themselves back into the meat.  Your chicken will be perfect.

Ideas for ways to flavor your bird:
1. Wrap uncooked bird in raw bacon.  Set on a wire rack elevated above the roasting pan bottom.  Roast at 375 for 40 minutes, then remove the bacon.  Place back into the oven and cook to the proper meat temperature of 155.  Use accumulated juices to make gravy.

2. Rub the cleaned and dried chicken with butter.  make a mixture of 1/2 cup flour, 1/2 tsp garlic powder, 1/2 tsp marjarom, 1/4 tsp each of thyme and sage, and 1/2 tsp. black pepper.  Sprinkle all over the chicken.  Place on elevated wire rack in roasting pan and roast until meat thermometer reads 155.

3. Using a sharp boning or paring knife, insert knife blade deep into the chicken meat, through the skin.  Alternately fill the slits with sprigs of rosemary and pork fat.  Place on elevated rack and roast at 350 until meat reads 155.

4. Create your favorite rub mixture and rub it under the skin.  Rub softened butter or oil all over the skin surface.  Lightly season the skin with salt and pepper.  Place on rack and roast at 425 until meat reads 155.

5. Make a glazing solution of water, honey, and sage.  Start with maybe a cup of water with 2 tbs. honey.  Taste and see if it's sweet enough for you.  brush glaze over the entire bird.  Place uncovered into you refridgerator and let sit for 15 minutes or so.  Brush again and place onto an elevated wire rack in the roasting pan.  Roast at 350 for 15 minutes.  Brush with more glaze.  Roast 15 minutes more and brush with glaze.  Continue this routine until the meat reads 155.

Other glazes can be honey mustard, teryaki, peach or appricot, orange juice, sweet & sour, barbecue sauce, etc.

With all of the above techniques, you can place veggies such as celery, onions, chunks of celriac (celery root), rutabegga, green beans, potatoes, carrots, or whatever you like in the pan bottom along with a cup and a half of water.  This will allow the dripping juices to flavor the veggies as everything roasts.  You will be rewarded with an incredible broth for gravy, and some very tasty veggies.

In summary, no matter what technique you use, remove the chicken from the oven at 155 and let rest for 10 to 20 minutes.  You can't go wrong from there.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bacardi (Feb 15, 2009)

There are a couple of places that have sales for rot. chicken...$4.99 is the norm and I can sometimes find as low as $3.99.  Factor in every little expense, cost of chicken, veggies, butter and spices...Electricity for the oven, dishwasher, hot water heater, cost of the water and soap...It can be near impossible to do it for under $3.99.  I do agree with you all, you can make it better yourself.


----------



## stinemates (Feb 25, 2009)

450 degree oven, roasted with salt and pepper.

Amazing.

You should try it.


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Feb 25, 2009)

Read my article on the subject. It's super easy to follow with photos!
How to Roast a Chicken
Enjoy!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 26, 2009)

Bacardi said:


> There are a couple of places that have sales for rot. chicken...$4.99 is the norm and I can sometimes find as low as $3.99. Factor in every little expense, cost of chicken, veggies, butter and spices...Electricity for the oven, dishwasher, hot water heater, cost of the water and soap...It can be near impossible to do it for under $3.99. I do agree with you all, you can make it better yourself.


 
Here in Brooklyn rot. chickens go for 6.99, on sale for 5.99.
They weigh appx 2.5 lbs Raw chicken is usually about .99/lb sometimes as 
low as .69 sometimes as high as 1.19.
I usually roast in a disposable aluminum pan (.30) - no clean up


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to admit that I haven't roasted a chicken in the oven in many years now - not since my husband gifted me with one of those Ron Popeil "Showtime" rotisseries.  Lord I use that appliance more than nearly anything else in my kitchen.  Mouthwatering, juicy, all-over-crispy-skinned chicken (& duck, & turkey parts, etc., etc.) & very minimal cleanup.

I'll also suggest that if the skin isn't a requirement for your recipe, you can just as easily "poach" a whole chicken in a large stockpot & end up with a goodly amount of chicken broth at the same time for other recipes &/or the freezer.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 26, 2009)

Saraaaaa said:


> I have to admit I never roast a chicken from scratch myself. I used to love the apple-stuffed small chicken (seasoned and ready to roast) from Whole Foods and stick it in the oven. So tasty!!!


 
Hi Saraaa (my daughter is Sarah) - just curious - how mch is
an apple stuffed chicken from Whole Foods in Chi?
I am financially fearsome of ever going to shop in WF.
Last winter I made Gravlox for a family get-together and I wanted wild Salmon.
Whole Foods NY wanted $38 lb for wild Salmon - I eventually found it for
$13.


----------

